# Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems



## Holger Beck (Dec 12, 2012)

People are telling me that this could be interesting, so I wanted to share with you.

*Transfer printing – Identifying and resolving problems*

Holger Beck, SEF - The digital transfer printing market has been growing for years. While this has to a certain extent displaced classic screen printing, it has also opened up new opportunities and markets. The barriers to entry are low: all one needs to get started is a small investment into a plotter and a transfer printing press. The potential problems have remained the same, but new problems are caused by the new process fabrics. A multi-part series of articles is designed to help users to identify problems and to develop possible solutions. There are no silver bullets for every issue, but users can develop a recom-mended set of actions by having an understanding of the background. As a result, the work can proceed faster and more cost-effectively, while also avoiding customer complaints.

*Part 3 – Adhesion on problematic fabrics*

Since we looked at the influence that the quality of the press, and the thickness of the fabrics and the protective films, have on adhesion of the transfer parameters in the last part, I would now like to have a look at the influence of the surface of problematic fabrics on the adhesion of Flock & Flex.

Full article: https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3f6Y1OKiJ2AaVZuWnJiN1l0c0U

Waiting for your comments...


----------

